# فضيحة الشيخ محمد حسان الحجر الاسود اتسرق 21 عام



## fakhry2010 (23 فبراير 2008)

*فضيحة الشيخ محمد حسان الحجر الاسود اتسرق 21 عام  **http://www.youtube.com/watch*?v=2F1yddZK4bs


----------



## fakhry2010 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة الشيخ محمد حسان الحجر الاسود اتسرق 21 عام*

* سلام ونعمه ارجو حزف الموضوع اخويا الحبيب حتى اضعه كامل فى موضوع الحوار الاسلامى :yaka:*


----------



## noraa (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة الشيخ محمد حسان الحجر الاسود اتسرق 21 عام*

ربنا بياركك  انالسةمشوفتش


----------



## ثاوفيلس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة الشيخ محمد حسان الحجر الاسود اتسرق 21 عام*

*ياترى مين اللي سرقوة بقى* اكيد حامي الحرمين. هههههههههههههه:t33:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فضيحة الشيخ محمد حسان الحجر الاسود اتسرق 21 عام*

:yahoo:​


----------



## جرجس طونيوس حنا (19 أغسطس 2008)

*سؤال اجابته اما ان تدخلنى فى الاسلام واما ان تبقينى فى المسيحيه*

سئلنى صديق لى مسلم وقال لى:
كل عالم اكتشف اكتشافا فان له نظريه يبنى عليها هذا الاكتشاف ولكل نظريه نتائج فان كانت النتائج المترتبه على النظريه صحيحه فان النظريه تصبح صحيحه وان كان العكس تصبح خاطئه
والنظريه هى:
كل انسان مسيحى يريد ان يصل الى مكانه عاليه فى دينه وان يصل الى اعلى درجات الايمان عليه بالرهبنه( كناحيه من نواحى الالتزام الدينى) 
فرض النظريه:
نفرض ان كل المسيحيين تمسكوا بهذه الناحيه الدينيه لكى يحققوا اعلى مراتب الالتزام
نتائج النظريه:
الرهبنه تعنى عدم الزواج اطلاقا مما يترتب عليه عدم الانجاب مما يترتب عليه الزياده فى اعداد الوفيات دون الزياده فى اعداد المواليد مما يؤدى الى انقراض الانسان المسيحى مما يترتب عليه انتهاء الدين المسيحى لعدم وجود معتنقيه


بما ان النتائج ادت الى انهيار الدين وانقراضه فان النظريه فى هذه الحاله تكون( خاطئه ) اذا العالم الذى اقر بهذه النظريه هو عالم مخطئ فما بالك ان العالم الذى اقر بهذه النظره هو الله فهل يعقل ان الخالق الذى خلق كل شئ بقدر ان يخطئ اذا فان موضوع الرهبانيه هو موضوع مبتدع ثم ذكر لى ايه فى القران تقول ( ورهبانيه ابتدعوها ما كتبناها عليهم) ثم قلت له وهل يعقل ان جميع المسيحيين يترهبنوا فى وقت واحد فقال لى انها نظريه ولكل نظريه معرضه للاحتمالات ولابد من دراسة النظريه بجميع الاحتمالات فان كان هناك احتمال واحد من هذه الاحتمالات خاطئ فان النظريه تكون خاطئه.  ارجوا سرعة الرد لاننى وعدته باننى سوف ارد عليه


----------



## man4truth (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال اجابته اما ان تدخلنى فى الاسلام واما ان تبقينى فى المسيحيه*



جرجس طونيوس حنا قال:


> سئلنى صديق لى مسلم وقال لى:
> كل عالم اكتشف اكتشافا فان له نظريه يبنى عليها هذا الاكتشاف ولكل نظريه نتائج فان كانت النتائج المترتبه على النظريه صحيحه فان النظريه تصبح صحيحه وان كان العكس تصبح خاطئه
> والنظريه هى:
> كل انسان مسيحى يريد ان يصل الى مكانه عاليه فى دينه وان يصل الى اعلى درجات الايمان عليه بالرهبنه( كناحيه من نواحى الالتزام الدينى)
> ...




هذه افتراضيه خاطئه
لان الرهبنه ليست هى غايه المسيحيه
او ليست هى الطريق الاوحد لغايه الايمان 
يوجد اناس متزوجون اكثر عددا بكثير من الرهبان ويعيشون حياة القداسه
ولكن الرهبنه وسبله من عده وسائل
يبتغيها بعض الاشخاص لنوال بركتها واستخدامها كوسيله من عدة وسائل للوصول الى الملكوت
ولكل انسان فى هذا العالم طرقه ووسائله
والكنيسه يوجد بها كهنه متزوجون يمارسون طقوس الكنيسة كاملة 
والكهنوت سر عظيم من اسرار الكنيسه وهو مفتاح لباقى الاسرار فالكاهن هو الذى يملك سلطة العماد والتقديس ومسحة المرضى والاعتراف والخ
اى انه لديه صلاحيات لا يملكها كل الرهبان ما عدا الرهبان الذين نالوا نعمة الكهنوت
ومن ناحيه الاساقفه والبابا 
لعلك تتسائل لماذا اذن نختارالبابا من الرهبان و الاساقفة كذلك
فى السابق كانوا يختارون من المتزوجين
ولكن لكى يكونون متفرغين تماما لخدمة الكنيسه تم اقتصار اختبارهم على الرهبان
وهذا ليس انقاص من حق المتزوجين ولكن كناحية تنظيمية بحته

وشكرا​


----------



## اخوكم (19 أغسطس 2008)

*



			فضيحة الشيخ محمد حسان الحجر الاسود اتسرق 21 عام http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f1yddzk4bs

أنقر للتوسيع...

 برافو عليك يا فخرى انت فعلا ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اخوكم (19 أغسطس 2008)

> هذه افتراضيه خاطئه
> لان الرهبنه ليست هى غايه المسيحيه
> او ليست هى الطريق الاوحد لغايه الايمان
> يوجد اناس متزوجون اكثر عددا بكثير من الرهبان ويعيشون حياة القداسه
> ...


شكراً على الرد اتلجميل هذا ربنا يبارككك


----------



## اخوكم (19 أغسطس 2008)

> سئلنى صديق لى مسلم وقال لى:
> كل عالم اكتشف اكتشافا فان له نظريه يبنى عليها هذا الاكتشاف ولكل نظريه نتائج فان كانت النتائج المترتبه على النظريه صحيحه فان النظريه تصبح صحيحه وان كان العكس تصبح خاطئه
> والنظريه هى:
> كل انسان مسيحى يريد ان يصل الى مكانه عاليه فى دينه وان يصل الى اعلى درجات الايمان عليه بالرهبنه( كناحيه من نواحى الالتزام الدينى)
> ...


ياريت تكون استفدت من الاخ راجل للثقه هذا وتوعدنا انك تقولنا ايه اللى حصل تانى . ربنا معاك


----------



## جرجس طونيوس حنا (19 أغسطس 2008)

*اخى الغالى انا قلت له هذا الكلام فعلا قبل ردكم على الموضوع ولكنه قال لى ان كانت احتمالات النظريه كلها تؤدى الى الصواب ولكن هناك احتمال واحد يؤدى الى الخطا الا وهو ( الرهبنه ) فان هذا معناه سقوط النظريه ارجو رد يكون مقنع حتى استطيع الرد وبكل ثقه ......... يبارككم الرب*​


----------



## اخوكم (19 أغسطس 2008)

بص انت تقول الكلام ده لابونا افضل . وهو هيرد عليك الرد المقنع .


----------



## jclsoww (21 أغسطس 2008)

*سرقوا الحجر الأغبر لمدة 21 سنة ولم يرسل إله الإسلام طيور الأبابيل*


----------



## اخوكم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*



			اخى الغالى انا قلت له هذا الكلام فعلا قبل ردكم على الموضوع ولكنه قال لى ان كانت احتمالات النظريه كلها تؤدى الى الصواب ولكن هناك احتمال واحد يؤدى الى الخطا الا وهو ( الرهبنه ) فان هذا معناه سقوط النظريه ارجو رد يكون مقنع حتى استطيع الرد وبكل ثقه ......... يبارككم الرب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت افضل شئ تعمله انك تقول للاب الكاهن عندك وهو هيرشدك صح . افضل ما نقول لك معلومات خاطئه .
ربنا معاك 
سلام ملك السلام*


----------



## اخوكم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*



			فضيحة الشيخ محمد حسان الحجر الاسود اتسرق 21 عام 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

فضيحة الشيخ محمد حسان الحجر الاسود اتسرق 21 عام http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f1yddzk4bs

أنقر للتوسيع...

الرابط لا يعمل يا فخرى 2010  .
سلام ملك السلام*


----------



## أَمَة (21 أغسطس 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *انت افضل شئ تعمله انك تقول للاب الكاهن عندك وهو هيرشدك صح . افضل ما نقول لك معلومات خاطئه .*
> *ربنا معاك *
> *سلام ملك السلام*


 

أخوكم العزيز تحياتي

أقرأ وشوف - اذا لم تكن قد قرأته بعد

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=55191

المعنى في قلب الشاعر

​


----------



## اخوكم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*



			فضيحة الشيخ محمد حسان الحجر الاسود اتسرق 21 عام http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f1yddzk4bs

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اقصد الرابط . اما عن النظرية فانا اعتذر ممكن ميكونش عندى معلومات كفاية .
وبعدين فين الرابط بتاع فيلم ابونا ميخائيل البحيري 
ربنا يباركك يا اختى الغالية ( امه ) صلي من اجلى 
سلام ملك السلام *


----------

